# Animal transport



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

How to best protect an animal (in this case a chinchilla) during transportation? The chichilla is travelling by bus with a friend of mine and needs as good protection as possible. Would a cat carrier be a good choice?


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

It depends on how long the chin will be on the bus. A cat carrier can be fine, but chins cannot handle the heat well...if the bus is heated (and I assume it will be) and the chin is in the carrier on the floor (which on buses generally gets pretty warm) for a long period the chin has the potential to overheat. Add to that being inside of a cat carrier that will hold warmth. Can your friend get some ceramic tiles and cool them in the freezer prior to the trip and put them in the carrier with the chin? Or freeze a water bottle and put the frozen water bottle inside the carrier...that would probably be even better. (A bottle of water, not a waterer for the chin.) A friend of mine had her chins transported for about 1 - 2 hours in the summer, with air conditioning. They were in a cat carrier for safety. One died from heat exhaustion. The inside of the carrier was all sweaty. When I had chins, they were never in front of a window where the sun could beat on them - they had a window air unit for the summer, with a fan blowing the cold air to them, and in the winter they were in a room with no heat. (Of course when they had out of cage time they were allowed all over the house.) If it were me, I would freeze a few bottles of water - depending on the length of the trip - put one in the carrier and keep the others in an insulated bag so that if needed they could be swapped out. Hope that helps! Just remind your friend that the chins should be kept away from any heat source - such as the blower of the heat on the bus! Is the chin for you?


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

No, it's for her, but she studies in another town and is going home for vacations.

Thanks for the answer! I'll definitely talk with her about it!


----------

